# Long time coming



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Howdy, folks! Glad to find you again... Dr. Slickshill, my inner demon, says 'hi!'


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Mike, glad to see you made it here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Mike


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum BLMike


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Doc!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our humble abode, Mike!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome let the addiction flow


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to another NJ Haunter.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Howdy! Another welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad that you found your way. Welcome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings! I'm a fan of black lights myself.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Just in time for next season!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

